# [Video] 7x7 last four edges technique: tricks and tips



## Dene (Feb 12, 2011)

This is the video that I promised almost 2 years ago. Sorry about the delay. Watch the original here first: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jWtuPCZgLY


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 12, 2011)

Just ordered my 7x7 two days ago. I want my first solve to be without a tutorial and hopefully sub-10 but I'm definitely book marking this for later.


----------



## izovire (Feb 12, 2011)

Sometimes I will do my last 4 this way. It all depends on how edges are flipped. But I do everything horizontally...


----------



## chris410 (Feb 12, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Just ordered my 7x7 two days ago. I want my first solve to be without a tutorial and hopefully sub-10 but I'm definitely book marking this for later.


 
You'll enjoy doing that...when mine came in I expanded on how I solve the 5x5 and managed to solve the 7x7. However, now I'm running into the problem where my cube is holding me back quite a bit. I've put in some lube but the cube still isn't too fast.
Dene, any tips on improving the 7x7 to make it turn smoother? Great video! Since I learned it on my own, I figure it's OK to investigate more efficient methods of solving it.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 12, 2011)

chris410 said:


> You'll enjoy doing that...when mine came in I expanded on how I solve the 5x5 and managed to solve the 7x7. However, now I'm running into the problem where my cube is holding me back quite a bit. I've put in some lube but the cube still isn't too fast.
> Dene, any tips on improving the 7x7 to make it turn smoother? Great video! Since I learned it on my own, I figure it's OK to investigate more efficient methods of solving it.


 
If you are lubing your 7x7 with lubix, it's not really a good lube because there are so many pieces the lubix won't get through everywhere. i like to use heavy duty stuff (like 
CRC or JiGaLoo kind of stuff) because that seems to work the best.

If you want a fast cube, I heard the Ghost Hand 7x7 is faster. But I also heard it locks up a bit.


----------



## izovire (Feb 12, 2011)

chris410 said:


> You'll enjoy doing that...when mine came in I expanded on how I solve the 5x5 and managed to solve the 7x7. However, now I'm running into the problem where my cube is holding me back quite a bit. I've put in some lube but the cube still isn't too fast.
> Dene, *any tips on improving the 7x7 to make it turn smoother?* Great video! Since I learned it on my own, I figure it's OK to investigate more efficient methods of solving it.


 
The V-cube 7 is like the X-cube 4 where you will find extra plastic nubs. Almost every piece has nubs to I suggest cutting them off with a knife or razor blade. If you have solved it quite a bit without doing this you will find that there is more dust inside. So dust might slow the turning, along with the nubs.

I personally don't lube my 7x7 because lubes sometimes make all those small pieces stick.


----------



## Tortin (Feb 12, 2011)

At 2:25-ish, why didn't you just re-align the free slice, do the flip, and then do a U2 to flip it?


----------



## chris410 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I will try cleaning/lubing it again. Dene thanks for the video, my goal is to get under 10 minutes someday so, I think this video will help.


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would actually reccomend lubing a 7x7 with lubix. Use more than you think you need and the cube develops a whole new character.


----------



## Dene (Feb 12, 2011)

Just spray tons of silicon spray in there. Use it lots too. Back in the day I did an avg12 daily. I still use the same cube.


----------



## chris410 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dene said:


> Just spray tons of silicon spray in there. Use it lots too. Back in the day I did an avg12 daily. I still use the same cube.


 
My second 7x7 just arrived and out of the box without any lube it is worlds better than my first one.

I plan on sitting down later and practicing the technique you are teaching.


----------

